
Show HN: No Code Founders – Slack Community - Jthink
http://www.nocodefounders.com
======
Jthink
Hi all

I had been struggling to connect with other founders building without code and
decided to setup a Slack group to see if there is anyone else out there in the
same position.

So I’ve set up a Slack group called No Code Founders with the hope of it being
a place where like-minded business owners and makers who are building products
without code can come together to share tips, questions, best practices and
support each other’s launches and growth. While there is a channel for
technical questions, a lot of the chat will be about “everything else” related
to building products without code. e.g. launching, marketing, scaling etc. The
community has grown very quickly and it would be great to connect with more no
code founders and makers.

To start with, I’ve just added a few channels for discussion. These are: \-
Introductions - for saying hello \- General - for talking about anything no-
code related \- Lets-Work - for sharing work progress, to-dos and questions \-
Showcase - for showing off and helping others get their product out there

New channels can be added as we go. Are there any more that could be useful
initially? If so, just let me know below.

I’ve built this on Slack to keep things simple as I know a lot of us already
use it.

Let me know if there is anything else you would like to see added.

Thanks

------
hamraduncan
Awesome! I just signed up

